# La Liga 2015/2016: date, calendario, partite, classifiche.



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

La Liga spagnola, o meglio Primera Division, nella sua edizione 2015/2016 prenderà il via con gli anticipi del 21 Agosto 2015. Il primo big match sarà alla terza giornata, tra Atletico Madrid e i campioni in carica del Barcellona. Per Barça - Real bisognerà invece aspettare la 12° giornata, l'8 Novembre.

Le novità della Liga quest'anno sono il Betis, lo Sporting Gijón e il Las Palmas. C'è molta curiosità attorno al nuovo Real Madrid di Rafa Benitez.

Ecco, di seguito, il calendario della competizione:

*GIORNATA 1 (23 AGO) / GIORNATA 20 (17 GEN)*

Levante - Celta
Atlético Madrid - Las Palmas
Málaga - Sevilla
Athletic - Barcelona
Granada - Eibar
Espanyol - Getafe
Betis - Villarreal
Sporting - Real Madrid
Deportivo - Real Sociedad
Rayo Vallecano - Valencia

*GIORNATA 2 (30 AGO) / GIORNATA 21 (24 GEN)
*
Celta - Rayo Vallecano
Las Palmas - Levante
Sevilla - Atlético Madrid
Barcelona - Málaga
Eibar - Athletic
Getafe - Granada
Villarreal - Espanyol
Real Madrid - Betis
Real Sociedad - Sporting
Valencia - Deportivo

*GIORNATA 3 (13 SET) / GIORNATA 22 (31 GEN)
*
Celta - Las Palmas
Levante - Sevilla
Atlético Madrid - Barcelona
Málaga - Eibar
Athletic - Getafe
Granada - Villarreal
Espanyol - Real Madrid
Betis - Real Sociedad
Sporting - Valencia
Rayo Vallecano - Deportivo

*GIORNATA 4 (20 SET) / GIORNATA 23 (7 FEB)
*
Las Palmas - Rayo Vallecano
Sevilla - Celta
Barcelona - Levante
Eibar - Atlético Madrid
Getafe - Málaga
Villarreal - Athletic
Real Madrid - Granada
Real Sociedad - Espanyol
Valencia - Betis
Deportivo - Sporting

*GIORNATA 5 (23 SET) / GIORNATA 24 (14 FEB)
*
Las Palmas - Sevilla
Celta - Barcelona
Levante - Eibar
Atlético Madrid - Getafe
Málaga - Villarreal
Athletic - Real Madrid
Granada - Real Sociedad
Espanyol - Valencia
Betis - Deportivo
Rayo Vallecano - Sporting

*GIORNATA 6 (27 SET) / GIORNATA 25 (21 FEB)
*
Sevilla - Rayo Vallecano
Barcelona - Las Palmas
Eibar - Celta
Getafe - Levante
Villarreal - Atlético Madrid
Real Madrid - Málaga
Real Sociedad - Athletic
Valencia - Granada
Deportivo - Espanyol
Sporting - Betis

*GIORNATA 7 (4 OTT) / GIORNATA 26 (28 FEB)
*
Sevilla - Barcelona
Las Palmas - Eibar
Celta - Getafe
Levante - Villarreal
Atlético Madrid - Real Madrid
Málaga - Real Sociedad
Athletic - Valencia
Granada - Deportivo
Espanyol - Sporting
Rayo Vallecano - Betis

*GIORNATA 8 (18 OTT) / GIORNATA 27 (2 MAR)
*
Barcelona - Rayo Vallecano
Eibar - Sevilla
Getafe - Las Palmas
Villarreal - Celta
Real Madrid - Levante
Real Sociedad - Atlético Madrid
Valencia - Málaga
Deportivo - Athletic
Sporting - Granada
Betis - Espanyol

*GIORNATA 9 (25 OTT) / GIORNATA 28 (6 MAR)
*
Barcelona - Eibar
Sevilla - Getafe
Las Palmas - Villarreal
Celta - Real Madrid
Levante - Real Sociedad
Atlético Madrid - Valencia
Málaga - Deportivo
Athletic - Sporting
Granada - Betis
Rayo Vallecano - Espanyol

*GIORNATA 10 (28 OTT) / GIORNATA 29 (13 MAR)
*
Eibar - Rayo Vallecano
Getafe - Barcelona
Villarreal - Sevilla
Real Madrid - Las Palmas
Real Sociedad - Celta
Valencia - Levante
Deportivo - Atlético Madrid
Sporting - Málaga
Betis - Athletic
Espanyol - Granada

*GIORNATA 11 (1 NOV) / GIORNATA 30 (20 MAR)
*
Eibar - Getafe
Barcelona - Villarreal
Sevilla - Real Madrid
Las Palmas - Real Sociedad
Celta - Valencia
Levante - Deportivo
Atlético Madrid - Sporting
Málaga - Betis
Athletic - Espanyol
Rayo Vallecano - Granada

*GIORNATA 12 (8 NOV) / GIORNATA 31 (3 APR)
*
Getafe - Rayo Vallecano
Villarreal - Eibar
Real Madrid - Barcelona
Real Sociedad - Sevilla
Valencia - Las Palmas
Deportivo - Celta
Sporting - Levante
Betis - Atlético Madrid
Espanyol - Málaga
Granada - Athletic

*GIORNATA 13 (22 NOV) / GIORNATA 32 (10 APR)
*
Getafe - Villarreal
Eibar - Real Madrid
Barcelona - Real Sociedad
Sevilla - Valencia
Las Palmas - Deportivo
Celta - Sporting
Levante - Betis
Atlético Madrid - Espanyol
Málaga - Granada
Rayo Vallecano - Athletic

*GIORNATA 14 (29 NOV) / GIORNATA 33 (17 APR)
*
Villarreal - Rayo Vallecano
Real Madrid - Getafe
Real Sociedad - Eibar
Valencia - Barcelona
Deportivo - Sevilla
Sporting - Las Palmas
Betis - Celta
Espanyol - Levante
Granada - Atlético Madrid
Athletic - Málaga

*GIORNATA 15 (6 DIC) / GIORNATA 34 (20 APR)
*
Villarreal - Real Madrid
Getafe - Real Sociedad
Eibar - Valencia
Barcelona - Deportivo
Sevilla - Sporting
Las Palmas - Betis
Celta - Espanyol
Levante - Granada
Atlético Madrid - Athletic
Rayo Vallecano - Málaga

*GIORNATA 16 (13 DIC) / GIORNATA 35 (24 APR)
*
Real Madrid - Rayo Vallecano
Real Sociedad - Villarreal
Valencia - Getafe
Deportivo - Eibar
Sporting - Barcelona
Betis - Sevilla
Espanyol - Las Palmas
Granada - Celta
Athletic - Levante
Málaga - Atlético Madrid

*GIORNATA 17 (20 DIC) / GIORNATA 36 (1 MAG)
*
Real Madrid - Real Sociedad
Villarreal - Valencia
Getafe - Deportivo
Eibar - Sporting
Barcelona - Betis
Sevilla - Espanyol
Las Palmas - Granada
Celta - Athletic
Levante - Málaga
Rayo Vallecano - Atlético Madrid

*GIORNATA 18 (3 GEN) / GIORNATA 37 (8 MAG)
*
Rayo Vallecano - Real Sociedad
Valencia - Real Madrid
Deportivo - Villarreal
Sporting - Getafe
Betis - Eibar
Espanyol - Barcelona
Granada - Sevilla
Athletic - Las Palmas
Málaga - Celta Vigo
Atlético Madrid - Levante

*GIORNATA 19 (10 GEN) / GIORNATA 38 (15 MAG)
*
Real Sociedad - Valencia
Real Madrid - Deportivo
Villarreal - Sporting
Getafe - Betis
Eibar - Espanyol
Barcelona - Granada
Sevilla - Athletic
Las Palmas - Málaga
Celta - Atlético Madrid
Levante - Rayo Vallecano


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2015)

ottimo inizio di Benitez


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Agosto 2015)

Non riuscire a fare 1 gol al gjon con Ronaldo e Bale è da esonero immediato, neanche Mazzarri ce l'avrebbe fatta, neanche Garcia, ci è riuscito Benitez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma Benitez se non sbaglio ha vinto il campionato solo con il Valencia.
Si sa che fa schifo (con il Napoli ha fatto pena) in questo torneo.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2015)

Ora pure Benitez si mette a giocare senza centravanti


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2015)

Benitez non vince neanche con lo squadrone.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Benitez non vince neanche con lo squadrone.



E a momenti perdeva , con Sanabria ( si proprio il nostro ) che prende traversa a fine primo tempo , Benitez è un  vivente


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Agosto 2015)

Vola Sancho Panza vola  

Cacciare Ancelotti rientra nella top 3 delle scelte demenziali che io ricordi


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vola Sancho Panza vola
> 
> Cacciare Ancelotti rientra nella top 3 delle scelte demenziali che io ricordi


A questo punto si riprenderanno Pellegrini, per concludere il cerchio della follia


----------



## Snake (24 Agosto 2015)

Ancelotti è ancora sotto contratto col Real o ha rescisso?


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ancelotti è ancora sotto contratto col Real o ha rescisso?



Se non sbaglio in Spagna un club non può avere a contratto più allenatori. Penso abbia rescisso


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio in Spagna un club non può avere a contratto più allenatori. Penso abbia rescisso



. 
Che idioti al Real


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Madonna santa James cosa sta combinando.


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2015)

James a parte da segnalare la doppietta di Bale, discreta la stecca da fuori area.

P.S. Dopo 180 minuti di Liga Messi e Ronaldo hanno segnato ZERO gol, il mondo va alla rovescia


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> James a parte da segnalare la doppietta di Bale, discreta la stecca da fuori area.
> 
> P.S. Dopo 180 minuti di Liga Messi e Ronaldo hanno segnato ZERO gol, il mondo va alla rovescia


Io feci una profezia: Messi non sarà colui che farà più gol nel Barcellona quest'anno nella Liga. 
Se indovino pretendo le medaglie direttamente da Obama


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2015)

Atletico che vince in casa del Siviglia 3-0 con primo (bel)gol di Jackson Martinez.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Atletico che vince in casa del Siviglia 3-0 con primo (bel)gol di Jackson Martinez.



Berta e Simeone 
Pretendo per loro che carichiate il video di Fantozzi e dei 92 minuti di applauso


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Chissà se le aveva fatte le visite mediche...


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Chissà se le aveva fatte le visite mediche...



Che giocatore, l'Atletico è riuscito a migliorarsi ancora come squadra, e secondo me, faranno un campionato spettacolare, non come nel 2013/2014 , ma finiranno vicinissimi alle prime due, forse davanti a una delle due ( indovinate quale  )


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Settembre 2015)

Questo sabato ce Barcellona- Atletico Madrid , per voi chi vincerà ? 
Io azzardo e dico l'Atletico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2015)

Cristiano torna a segnare dopo 2 partite a secco...ben 5 gol!


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Settembre 2015)

Il Real ha subito 0 gol finora in campionato, Benitez mi ha sorpreso apparte la 1º partita, in cui ha sbagliato, sta facendo bene, e devo dire, che sta sorprendendo anche me, forse la previsione di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] non era così folle come credevo


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2015)

vedo che continuano a ladrare a tutto spiano...


----------



## mandraghe (26 Settembre 2015)

Pareggio 0-0 tra Real e Malaga, controsorpasso Barcellona, in attesa del match dell'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Nessuno si è accorto che Bonera è in testa alla Liga


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


>



Il Villareal primo non si può vedere


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Snake (8 Novembre 2015)

gol pazzesco di Neymar


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2015)

Al momento il Real sotto 3-1 a Siviglia in gol pure Immobile e LLorente.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

finita 3-2 Siviglia


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Novembre 2015)

Oggi solito grande Barca. Neymar imprendibile, Suarez altro gol assurdo.
E' uno spettacolo vederli giocare.


----------



## Butcher (28 Novembre 2015)

Questi del Barca segnano in ogni modo possibile, incredibile.


----------



## Snake (28 Novembre 2015)

Neymar son due mesi che si porta a spasso qualsiasi difesa, nel finale ha fatto una roba assurda


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

Col pareggio di oggi il Barca rischia di essere agganciato dall'Atletico Madrid del Cholo Simeone .  
P.s le madonne che ho tirato giù, ho indovinato tutte le partite di Premier e Bundes, e perdo oltre 450 euro per colpa del Barcellona


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2015)

forse esiste sul pianeta terra un difensore più scarso di Rudiger, non immaginavo ma è così


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> forse esiste sul pianeta terra un difensore più scarso di Rudiger, non immaginavo ma è così



Chi è scusa, sto ancora bestemmiando da prima


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Chi è scusa, sto ancora bestemmiando da prima



Jeremia, un quarto d'ora da migliore in campo per il Deportivo


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Jeremia, un quarto d'ora da migliore in campo per il Deportivo



Mathieu maledetto  .
Spero si spezzi entrambi le gambe  . 
P.s nel topic sui talenti ho segnalato Josè Gimenez , secondo te comè ?


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Mathieu maledetto  .
> Spero si spezzi entrambi le gambe  .
> P.s nel topic sui talenti ho segnalato Josè Gimenez , secondo te comè ?



molto forte, credo uno dei migliori attualmente


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> molto forte, credo uno dei migliori attualmente



Già, e hanno anche Lucas Hernandez, classe 96 molto promettente anche lui, anche se meno di Gimenez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il Real intanto passeggia sul Rayo Vallecano.. 9-2 all'80'


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Real intanto passeggia sul Rayo Vallecano.. 9-2 all'80'



Vergognoso


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Real intanto passeggia sul Rayo Vallecano.. 9-2 all'80'





Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vergognoso



C'è da dire che stanno giocando in 11 contro 10 dal 15' e in 11 contro 9 dal 30'...


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Benitez si sentirà un eroe dopo che ha fatto 9 gol ad una squadra con due espulsi


----------



## Snake (20 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che stanno giocando in 11 contro 10 dal 15' e in 11 contro 9 dal 30'...



Peraltro squadra allenata da Paco Jimenez, lo Zeman di Spagna


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Complimenti a quei pecorari del Rayo capaci di prenderne 4 da Bale


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Dicembre 2015)

Benitez  fa ridere, molto peggio di Garcia, quest'anno solo Van Gaal e Mourinho stanno facendo peggio di lui


----------



## ralf (3 Gennaio 2016)

Andre Gomes  non andare al Napule pls


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Gennaio 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Andre Gomes  non andare al Napule pls



Questo fino a poco tempo fa veniva via a poco, già al Benfica sembrava promettente.


----------



## ralf (3 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo fino a poco tempo fa veniva via a poco, già al Benfica sembrava promettente.



No dai sto qua è fortissimo, già l'anno scorso fece una buonissima stagione al Benfica, quest'anno al Valencia è esploso. Secondo i giornali lo vuole il Napoli ma il Valencia pare voglia 25 M. Prendiamolo noi, altro che Witsel...


----------



## Snake (4 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2016)

La dirigenza Real non é mai stanca di perdere Campionati. Benitez dimettiti.


----------



## Torros (17 Gennaio 2016)

le difese della Liga non fanno piangere ma di più. Ma questo è merito anche dell'arbitraggio che favorisce gli attaccanti oltre che del modo improponibile in cui vengono messe in campo certe squadre della Liga.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Che campionato inutile... sono più forti le difese del campionato egiziano


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Gennaio 2016)

Tripletta di Sanabria , che sale a 9 gol in 14 partite  spero che torni da noi pensare gli abbiamo preferito Doumbia ( GRADELE GRADELE GRADELE)


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


>



rosica


----------



## Snake (25 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> rosica



copriti che a -7 fa freddo


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> copriti che a -7 fa freddo



mi spiace ma non tifo Villareal


----------



## mandraghe (25 Gennaio 2016)

Pare incredibile, ma il Real di quest'anno, a livello di pagliacciate, ci sta surclassando


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

L'Ateltico Madrid viene eliminato dalla Copa del Rey da un grandissimo Celta Vigo che batte 2-3 i Colchoneros al Vicente Calderon


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'Ateltico Madrid viene eliminato dalla Copa del Rey da un grandissimo Celta Vigo che batte 2-3 i Colchoneros al Vicente Calderon



avranno mangiato avariato a pranzo dato che han preso più gol oggi che negli ultimi 2 mesi


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> avranno mangiato avariato a pranzo dato che han preso più gol oggi che negli ultimi 2 mesi


Appunto per questo grande impresa del Celta  
Comunque il Celta, sta ultimamente perdendo terreno, ma nelle partite con le magnifiche 3 ha fatto benissimo ( sconfitta dal Relam, ma meritava il Celta, sconfitta con l'Atletico in campionato, poi pareggio e infine vittora con l'Atletico, e clamorosa vittoria 4-1 col Barcellona)


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Torros (3 Febbraio 2016)

7-0 del Barca al Valencia. mah


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2016)

ottimo real  comunque la classifica è da aggiornare con il pareggio tra atletico e villareal, barcellona a +8 su atletico


----------



## kolao95 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri ho visto Atletico-Villareal.. Con l'organizzazione che Marcelino ha dato alla squadra perfino Bonera sembra un buon difensore..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2016)

L'unico colpevole della brutta stagione del Real é Perez. Ha esonerato un allenatore che non solo aveva conquistato la Decima che non erano riusciti a fare Del Bosque nel 2003, Mourinho, Capello e compagnia, ma Ancelotti era voluto da TUTTA la società, compresi i giocatori.
Poi esonerarlo per prendere Benitez...


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2016)

sesta and counting


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Francisco (6 Marzo 2016)

siamo troppo superiori alle due di Madrid! noi abbiamo tutto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2016)

Real che vince 4-0. Ronaldo l'egoista oggi ha fatto 2 assist generosi, ha lasciato la punizione (poi realizzata) a J.Rodriguez e poi ovviamente ha segnato anche lui.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Real che vince 4-0. Ronaldo l'egoista oggi ha fatto 2 assist generosi, ha lasciato la punizione (poi realizzata) a J.Rodriguez e poi ovviamente ha segnato anche lui.



Cosi come contro il Wolfsb...ah no


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2016)

Il Barcellona ha perso contro il Real Sociedad 1-0... probabilmente avrebbero perso pure con l'Ateltico in 11 vs 11


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2016)

Barcellona rimane favorito, ma ora è più interessante sta Liga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2016)

Campionato improvvisamente riaperto. Certo è dura che il Barcellona continui a perdere punti. Per perdere 'sta Liga dovrebbe cannare altre due partite su sei; contro chi poi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2016)

Con Real e Atletico impegnate in Champions, il Barca vincerà lo stesso il campionato (meritatamente).


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Aprile 2016)

farça sotto 2 a 0 in casa col valencia all'intervallo. 

nel pomeriggio l'atletico ha vinto 3 a 0 contro il granada.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Aprile 2016)

Barca completamente spremuto.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2016)

Il Barça sembra proprio scoppiato.

Perde a Valencia 2-1.

Liga completamente riaperta.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Aprile 2016)

finita a barcellona, finale della liga tutto da vedere adesso.


----------



## Sir Yussen (17 Aprile 2016)

Se finisse così, chi vincerebbe la Liga tra Barça e Atletico?


----------



## pennyhill (17 Aprile 2016)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Se finisse così, chi vincerebbe la Liga tra Barça e Atletico?



Barsà ha scontri diretti (2 vittorie, gli scontri diretti sono il primo punto se non sbaglio) e differenza reti dalla sua.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2016)

La Liga é ancora in grado di emozionare. In teoria Barcellona ancora favorito, ma dopo quest'altra batosta é tutto aperto.
La prossima La Coruna già salvo in casa contro il Barca.
Atletico in casa dell'altetico Bilbao 5 in campionato.
Real in casa contro il Villareal quarto in Liga.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2016)

dai sono scoppiati ci sta, solo la juventus non scoppia mai


----------



## Principe (17 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dai sono scoppiati ci sta, solo la juventus non scoppia mai



Chissà come mai ......


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La Liga é ancora in grado di emozionare. In teoria Barcellona ancora favorito, ma dopo quest'altra batosta é tutto aperto.
> La prossima La Coruna già salvo in casa contro il Barca.
> Atletico in casa dell'altetico Bilbao 5 in campionato.
> Real in casa contro il Villareal quarto in Liga.



non stai quanto sto godendo, che serie enorme di sconfitte, dopo tutti i documentari sulla squadra con il tridente più forte della storia dell'universo, mamma mia quanto godo


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Aprile 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Barsà ha scontri diretti (2 vittorie, gli scontri diretti sono il primo punto se non sbaglio) e differenza reti dalla sua.



sisi..cosi parla il regolamento  

"*In caso di arrivo di due squadre a pari punti, la graduatoria verrà stilata in base all'ordine dei seguenti criteri:*

-Differenza reti negli scontri diretti
-Differenza reti generale
-Reti realizzate in generale

*In caso di arrivo di tre o più squadre a pari punti, la graduatoria verrà stilata in base all'ordine dei seguenti criteri:*

-Punti negli scontri diretti (classifica avulsa)
-Differenza reti negli scontri diretti
-Differenza reti generale
-Reti realizzate in generale
-Classifica fair-play stilata a inizio stagione "


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non stai quanto sto godendo, che serie enorme di sconfitte, dopo tutti i documentari sulla squadra con il tridente più forte della storia dell'universo, mamma mia quanto godo



Da una parte il Barca potrebbe non riprendersi più in questa stagione, ma dall'altra faccio fatica a pensare che sbagliano più di 3 partite di fila (siamo già a 5 contando la Champions).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2016)

Ma che è successo al Barcellona? È crollato.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dai sono scoppiati ci sta, solo la juventus non scoppia mai


Esatto, pure il Barcellona viene meno periodicamente, invece loro scudetti a raffica. 
È anche vero, però, che un conto è il fiato sul collo di Atletico Madrid e Real Madrid e un conto è il fiato sul collo di Rometta e Nabule che fanno a gara a chi ne perde di più.


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2016)

No MSN no party, sempre detto io che questi l'anno scorso hanno fatto una squadra intera. A questo punto mi aspetto il peggio, il calendario è favorevole rispetto alle altre due ma per una squadra palesemente implosa è irrilevante.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> No MSN no party, sempre detto io che questi l'anno scorso hanno fatto una squadra intera. A questo punto mi aspetto il peggio, il calendario è favorevole rispetto alle altre due ma per una squadra palesemente implosa è irrilevante.



infatti il calendario è molto agevole adesso, questa partita qua e la trasferta di sociedad erano le partite più difficili da qua alla fine, ad esempio il real ha diverse trasferte tutt'altro che scontate, il Barcellona potrebbe anche vincerle tutte di qua alla fine ma sicuramente adesso il campionato è apertissimo


----------



## kolao95 (20 Aprile 2016)

Mi sa che il Barca si è ripreso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2016)

Senza Ronaldo il Real all'intervallo sta perdendo 2-1 in trasferta con il Vallecano che lotta per non retrocedere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Senza Ronaldo il Real all'intervallo sta perdendo 2-1 in trasferta con il Vallecano che lotta per non retrocedere.



2-3..l'ha risolta bale


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2016)

il tanto vituperato Bale, 18 gol in 19 partite senza essere rigorista e da vera ala.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> il tanto vituperato Bale, 18 gol in 19 partite senza essere rigorista e da vera ala.



vituperato da chi?? l'unico problema era quando era assente..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 2-3..l'ha risolta bale



Grande! Peccato che quel nano malefico ha regalato 3 rigori ai compagni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grande! Peccato che quel nano malefico ha regalato 3 rigori ai compagni.



pazienza..non mi aspettavo nulla di buono da questo turno, almeno le distanze sono rimaste invariate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pazienza..non mi aspettavo nulla di buono da questo turno, almeno le distanze sono rimaste invariate



Si, ma ho la sensazione che il Real non vincerà niente anche quest'anno...boh vediamo che fa martedì.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma ho la sensazione che il Real non vincerà niente anche quest'anno...boh vediamo che fa martedì.



mi sa di si però intanto rispetto a un mese fa le cose si sono capovolte, quanto meno almeno possiamo lottare su tutti i fronti, ho visto oggi il city e stanno in forma spaventosa, altro che impegno facile come vuol far credere qualcuno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi sa di si però intanto rispetto a un mese fa le cose si sono capovolte, quanto meno almeno possiamo lottare su tutti i fronti, ho visto oggi il city e stanno in forma spaventosa, altro che impegno facile come vuol far credere qualcuno



Ma infatti sarà una guerra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2016)

Hanno vinto tutte e 3. Ora c'è il derby di Barcellona, l'Espanyol nel derby è sempre stato più inutile del Torino contro la Juve, chissà che quest'anno fanno il colpo...
Real-Valencia, il Valencia non ha nulla da chiedere e l'Atletico affronta il Levante ultimo in campionato.


----------



## Snake (8 Maggio 2016)

Atletico R.I.P


----------



## Hammer (8 Maggio 2016)

Simeone fa il catenaccio pure con l'ultima in classifica: inaccettabile. Meno male che ha perso


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2016)

Rossi è probabilmente il miglior attaccante italiano in circolazione.. agli europei dovrebbe giocare titolare.


----------



## enne (8 Maggio 2016)

Hanno fatto fin troppo quest'anno.
Non so come abbiano giocato Barca e Real ma l'Atletico in certi periodi di questo anno ha vinto diverse partite di misura,
giocando veramente male.
Anche oggi hanno dimostrato la difficoltà nell'impostare il gioco d'attacco.
Sono moltro bravi nel gioco di rimessa e a difendere.
Juanfran e Felipe Luis non riescono ad incidere sulle fasce e il Levante poteva fare il secondo gol anche in precedenza,
l'Atletico ha subito diversi contropiedi e una volta erano 3 contro 5. Molto stanchi.
A Simeone è andata bene molte volte, anche con i cambi, ma la perfezione non esiste.
Son stati bravi a fare cosi' tanti punti.
Meglio, cosi' si concentreranno solo sulla finale di Champions.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Maggio 2016)

Udinese e Granada che si salvano nella stessa giornata.


----------

